# exhastion of the spirit



## thinkingway2much (May 31, 2007)

just feel exhausted. really exhausted. anyone else feel 'exhaustion of the spirit?' That what this book calls it and that's how i often feel. not just tired. not just drained. but exhausted, spiritually exhausted. i feel SO tired of struggling, struggling with intrusive thoughts, sturggling with anxiety and panic, struggling with OCD and obsessions, struggling with dp/dr, struggling with depression. STRUGGLING OVERLOAD. Sometimes it just feels all too much. It just feels like you are battling on and on and on and you wonder a)will you ever get through this and b) is it worth all this stuggle? See a therapist, take this medication, join this group, exercise, do this, do that, don't think this, think that, think but don't think too much, drink, don't drink, AAARGH!!!
I just get really depressed and feel so lost, absolutely lost in the confusion of my mind. I feel like I swing between anxious, depressed, dp/dr. If not one unpleasant emotion, its something else. Sleep is the only respite but even then that can be tricky. 
I just feel exhausted. I study but don't work, and even study is hell hard to get motivated. And social life?? that's harder than studying because that means putting on a mask which requires more effort. oh and dating-i feel like shit and have 0% confidence and feel ugly so thats out of the question. and im only 22- supposed to be young and carefree. CAREFREE?what does that mean?? im the polar opposite to carefree. feel so tired.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I think I know what you mean as I had it quite a bit last week. My body wasn't tired...my mind alert, but for some reason just fatigued. 
As for the mask...I find just ignoring it and keying into my own energy works best. Reconnecting with the energy already alive within yourself feels better...I call it my inner compass but it doesn't work like a compass you look at. It is yourself. Hope I'm not speaking out of turn (as is often the case). The way it works is to follow your impulses.


----------



## Anla (May 1, 2007)

Yes to all of the above. I just keep plugging away...

Anla


----------



## bagelrascal (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't seem to prioritize anything. Everything seems to have the same level of significance, so I seem to just get paralyzed which seems to increase the DP. How did I get here in the first place!?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I know how you feel thinkingway2much , I ended up just coming to the state where I thought that there is nothing you can do apart from focusing outwards as much as possible which was initially very depressing but it also alowed in enough relaxation for things to shift a bit and for things to change.


----------

